# Care to share pictures of pregnant ewes?



## newgirl97 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi all ^^ In less then a month we're expecting our first ever batch of lambs, from first time ewes. 

Would anyone care to share pictures of different ewes pregnant with different # of lambs? I just want to know what i should see for certain numbers.

This is Minnie, does she look like she's expecting multiples? She seems so much bigger then all of the other ewes. When we score(sp?) her she doesn't have any access fat on her. 
























(you can see the size difference more in this picture, shes in the middle)

This is our biggest bag on a ewe so far. Sorry for the photo quality, she kept walking away!





 How long do you suppose? I'm guessing two weeks. 

Any replies appreciated!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Mar 24, 2013)

Tomarrow I will take and post a few pics of some of my ewes that are due in about 3ish weeks, and tell you wether I am expecting multiples or not on each pic!


----------



## doxiemoxie (Mar 24, 2013)

an old shepherd rule of thumb is that the ewes expecting multiples stay at the back of the herd when you are walking them to pasture.  None of my ewe pics are any good.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 24, 2013)

I can never tell with ours and my guesses have usually been wrong.  We've had our largest looking ewe have the smallest single lamb sometimes, and another who somehow hides her lambs inside and doesn't get as huge as the others and has lambed good sized twins 

Your sheep are lovely and how exciting that your wait for babies is almost over!!!!


----------



## newgirl97 (Mar 24, 2013)

Four Winds Ranch said:
			
		

> Tomarrow I will take and post a few pics of some of my ewes that are due in about 3ish weeks, and tell you wether I am expecting multiples or not on each pic!


Thanks!


----------



## newgirl97 (Mar 24, 2013)

doxiemoxie said:
			
		

> an old shepherd rule of thumb is that the ewes expecting multiples stay at the back of the herd when you are walking them to pasture.  None of my ewe pics are any good.


I'll keep that in mind, and thanks anyways!


----------



## newgirl97 (Mar 24, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> I can never tell with ours and my guesses have usually been wrong.  We've had our largest looking ewe have the smallest single lamb sometimes, and another who somehow hides her lambs inside and doesn't get as huge as the others and has lambed good sized twins
> 
> Your sheep are lovely and how exciting that your wait for babies is almost over!!!!


 watch her have a tiny singleton!


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 25, 2013)

My ewe due any day looks about the same as my other 2 that have already lambed singles so dh is convinced another single....we will see


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Mar 25, 2013)

Here are some pics of some pregnant ewes!  Hope fully it will help give you an idea!  


"Multiples"





[/img]


"Single"





[/img]


"Multiples"





[/img]


"Multiples"





[/img]


----------



## newgirl97 (Mar 25, 2013)

Four Winds Ranch said:
			
		

> Here are some pics of some pregnant ewes!  Hope fully it will help give you an idea!
> 
> 
> "Multiples"
> ...


Thanks so much! How far along are those ewes?


----------



## EllieMay (Mar 25, 2013)

My ewe on the left is due in one week.
She's bagging up and has teats hanging.
I'm hoping she has twins.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Mar 25, 2013)

They are due in between 2-4 weeks. Should be close to the samish as yours.


----------



## newgirl97 (Mar 25, 2013)

Four Winds Ranch said:
			
		

> They are due in between 2-4 weeks. Should be close to the samish as yours.


Awesome! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## newgirl97 (Mar 25, 2013)

EllieMay said:
			
		

> My ewe on the left is due in one week.
> She's bagging up and has teats hanging.
> I'm hoping she has twins.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing! I love the little lamb in the corner too! Daweh!
 twins!


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 25, 2013)

This is my ewe, pictures taken about 32 hours before she gave birth to an 11.2 lb single ewe lamb:










and because one can't post pics of pregnant sheep without posting pics of the baby/ies they had, here's my ewe with her single ewe lamb, probably 30 minutes after lambing (if that) -- and yes, my ewe did pop out that BIG baby all by herself 





and later that night...





This is her mother, pictures taken about 19 hours before she gave birth to triplets: a 7.8 lb ram, a 6.8 lb ewe, and a 5.8 lb ewe (who froze in the snow) -- please ignore her huge wooly udder lol










after popping out all those babies--they took up a lot of room in her belly!





caring for her newborn ewe lamb


----------



## boykin2010 (Mar 25, 2013)

Here is a pic of one of my "Old Gals." She had twins this year - about 2 weeks after this picture was taken


----------



## newgirl97 (Mar 25, 2013)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> This is my ewe, pictures taken about 32 hours before she gave birth to an 11.2 lb single ewe lamb:
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4485_dscn0027.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4485_dscn0028.jpg
> ...


Thanks fr sharing! i really love to see little lambs; it gets me all the more excited!
So funny to see her how much she shrunk after she had the lambs!
Random but in the first picture the ewe in the back looks like Minnie (the ewe i posted pictures of)


----------



## newgirl97 (Mar 25, 2013)

i mean to say the ewe in the post bellow yours looks like Minnie... My bad!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 25, 2013)

Ewe with twins (this year)










With triplets last year (keep in mind that she is in full fleece here)





Different ewe, also last year and also triplets





Single





Single





Single


----------



## newgirl97 (Mar 25, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 26, 2013)

Due ANY day (rough due date was March 19) DH says another single, but I'm not so sure  







this ewe had  her single ewe lamb next day


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 28, 2013)

You guys are making me want sheep too


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Mar 29, 2013)

First timer, almost certainly carrying a singe. You can't see her udder but its a little handful at this point. Due April 6th-ish.








3 year old, almost certainly carrying twins. Due within the week.








8 year old, almost certainly carrying twins. Due the 31st.








I'll try to get some of the cormos and romeldales as I work through my shearing.


----------



## newgirl97 (Mar 29, 2013)

Roving Jacobs said:
			
		

> First timer, almost certainly carrying a singe. You can't see her udder but its a little handful at this point. Due April 6th-ish.
> [url]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8521/8596917216_4a6d04a5e8.jpg[/url]
> 
> [url]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8092/8596917156_3f072d1f2f.jpg[/url]
> ...


Thanks so much!


----------



## newgirl97 (Mar 29, 2013)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> You guys are making me want sheep too


Give into that desire.


----------



## newgirl97 (Mar 30, 2013)

Super bummed right now! 
I had it in my head that the ram was put with the ewes Around Nov. 7th. Making the due date tomorrow! I just went back and looked at dates and it looks like he wasn't put in until December 1st. just less then a month until lambs then. Dang!


----------



## bcnewe2 (Mar 31, 2013)

I can never tell with my hair sheep.  I can usually guess as to how they lambed other years or if they are young but it's always a suprise.
Until last year out of 15 years we had never had triplets. Last year and this year I've gotten triplets out of at least 2 ewes each year and it's been different ewes.

If you sit and watch sometimes you can see what might be legs pushing on either side, if I see both sides pushing out or moving I guess twins. But I've been wrong more than I've been right!

Good luck and enjoy the suprise!
Kristen


----------



## newgirl97 (Mar 31, 2013)

bcnewe2 said:
			
		

> I can never tell with my hair sheep.  I can usually guess as to how they lambed other years or if they are young but it's always a suprise.
> Until last year out of 15 years we had never had triplets. Last year and this year I've gotten triplets out of at least 2 ewes each year and it's been different ewes.
> 
> If you sit and watch sometimes you can see what might be legs pushing on either side, if I see both sides pushing out or moving I guess twins. But I've been wrong more than I've been right!
> ...


Thanks for the reply!
I've seen one ewe's lamb(s?) kick quite aggressively actually!


----------



## newgirl97 (Mar 31, 2013)

OH! I found an actual lamb receipt and it says we put him with the lambs Nov. 14th. Meaning we should be on lamb watch April 8th.

YAY!


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 2, 2013)




----------

